# OHSS symptoms worsened overnight - good sign?



## AbbiKathryn (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi

My OTD is this Wednesday 17th - I'm currently 9dp5dt (one perfect blastocyst). I was in hospital for 3 days last week as I have moderate OHSS - I've not really improved in that time - mostly just stayed the same but overnight the symptoms seems worse - I'm more bloated than ever and getting terrible cramps under my ribcage. Is this a good sign? The clinic said if treatment worked the OHSS would either get worse or just not go away and that seems to be how I am.

Also is it ok for me to put a warm (not too hot) wheatbag on the area under my ribcage? The cramps are so painful and it seems to help - I'm not putting it anywhere near my pelvic area.

Thanks

Abbi
x


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hey 
didnt wanna read and dash....

after e/c i had severe ohss, was in hospital and when i got pain under my ribcage more and more it was unfortunatley getting worse...

i dont know wat happens as such as all our embies wer frozen.. but i had to have a catheter inserted ect sorry for tmi and just felt rotten for a couple of weeks,

all i can do is wish you well and hope u get better sooner rather than later...good luck to u n wee bean n lets hope it sticks in there!!xxx


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Abbi if you're OHSS was improving or had stayed the same and is now suddenly worse I would say this is a very good sign.  It's HCG that worsens the symptoms which is possibly why if it suddenly worse it could be because you are pregnant.

I would avoid the hot water bottle, I had severe OHSS and was hospitalised for 2 weeks.  If you get worse or have any concerns you should get yourself checked out.

Good luck x


----------



## AbbiKathryn (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks ICSI & Minkey

Am back in hospital as symptoms worsened again to include vomiting BUT they tested today and I got a BFP. So shocked and happy.

Sending you both lots of love and positive thoughts

Abbi
x


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

I thought that might be the case   congrats! Sorry to hear about the OHSS but it will all be worth it x


----------

